# Saw a cricut machine at Walmart today for under 300.00. Will this work?



## SandyM114 (Nov 10, 2008)

I do engraving on jewelry and monogramming, but I'm interested in a way to cut vinyl lettering. I saw a little cricut machine at Walmarty today for under 300.00. It can cut up to 8 inch letters. I'm just wanting it to make my own bannets for shows and to advertise my own business, so I'm wondering if this would work for me. I'm sure the expensive cutters that hook to a computer would do so much more, but do you think this would work for what I want done? Thanks for the help. Sandy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If budget is a primary concern, I think you can get a decent cutter for around $300 that you'll be able to grow with as your business/hobby grows.

Look here: USCutter MH Vinyl Cutter - 12", 25", 33", or 50" inch ($269 for a 12" cutter, $350 for a 25" cutter)

Or here: USCutter LaserPoint 24", 36", or 48" Vinyl Cutter w/ CONTOUR CUTTING ($419 for a cutter than does contour cutting)

I've never heard of the cricut cutter, so I can't help you there. But I think there are lots of options for people who want to start cutting vinyl without a huge budget.


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

I was looking at them last night.Even watched some of the video. It will do what you want. It works on a cartridge system. Seems real easy to use. But if you don't have the cartage with what font you want then you have to buy a cartridge that has it.Dono how much they are though. So you would be stuck in there world.It was made for scrap booking. You might also want to look at the Craft robo. Comes in 2 sizes. Small one is close to the cricut. I also think the craft robo has an optic eye so you can print and then cut it out.But the robo need a computer and software. Hope this helps


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I have watched the cricut infomercials many times (and he is cute) but like everyone else says go with a cutter/plotter instead


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Cricut machines are junk compared to a vinyl cutter. You'll be so limited and it will cost so much to buy their cartridges that you'll have a fortune in it and it will still be junk... Go buy a US Cutter from the link Rodney provided.


----------



## SandyM114 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks very much for the helpful thoughts. My thinking is that with the cricut I don't have to buy software. I'm thinking I'd need expensive software to run the other machines. I'm going to the site to check them out though. Thanks again!


----------



## SandyM114 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I have checked out the us cutter site and see software is available with the cutter. There are 3 choices of software,does it matter which I choose? I'm also wondering what else I can use this cutter for, besides letters for the banners. What about cutting tackle twill letters for applique? Sandy


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

with cricut you do have to buy cartridges for all the different stuff so it would be just as chea to buy a cutter, you will be able to do so much more with a cutter as well as the wider cut range. I do not think you will be disappointed if you go with the cutter instead of the cricut

Everyone on here knows what they are talking about and I always go with their advice and have never regretted it once.


----------



## baptistbuddy (Oct 21, 2008)

I must confess I bought the cricut machine this past weekend. I had intentions of making my own transfers. (Even though the t shirt forums have a some great posts that you cannot do this with that professional look.) I cut the design out using the opaque transfer sheet for color shirts and used my heat press and it came out faded--not the white crisp look I was looking forward. So yesterday I set up my account with Transfer Express. I will look at other places later. This website is wonderful and very informational. Yes, I will use the cricut machine for my Sunday School class, the kids will love it. 
--Baptist Buddy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The cricut is for scrapbooking...not much else..check out youtube.com for some videos on this...If you want to do vinyl...check with US Cutters for the same $$ and get more...including the necessary software.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> with cricut you do have to buy cartridges for all the different stuff so it would be just as chea to buy a cutter, you will be able to do so much more with a cutter as well as the wider cut range. I do not think you will be disappointed if you go with the cutter instead of the cricut
> 
> Everyone on here knows what they are talking about and I always go with their advice and have never regretted it once.


 
Yes, and the cartridges run like $100 each, one thing they fail to let you know on the TV ads....


----------



## ARConcepts (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought the cricut for my wife and it is definetly a scrapbooking machine, not vinyl.

The trick is to get the "sure cuts alot" software. It's a program that cracked the machines code. Build all your graphics and save as a .svg, then import into SCAL and send to cutter. It's definetly no comparison to my Graphtec.


----------



## SandyM114 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, looks like us cutter is the way to go, but do I need the profile cutter, or just the basic one? I'm not sure how I'll use the machine yet. I know I'll do some lettering for my shop windows, a few banners at least, and some magnetic signs. What other things can I do with the machine? How about cutting out tackle twill applique letters? Also, is the free software good enough for basic lettering or do I need to invest more money and buy the 149.00 software. I really appreciate all the replies I've gotten.Sandy


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Included software is fine, and the lower end units will cut everything you are looking to cut. Vinyl, twill, mylar, and alot of other materials up to 1mm in thickness. Sounds like you will mostly be cutting vinyl and twill for garments- no problemo.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> *The cricut is for scrapbooking...not much else.*.check out youtube.com for some videos on this...If you want to do vinyl...check with US Cutters for the same $$ and get more...including the necessary software.


As a former scrapbooker...I so agree. 

I wonder how many people thought they were going to "break into the biz" with this cricut...


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

Sandy,
Save you money on the software. If your not going to do production. Take a look at inkscape. Am sure you can do all you want with inkscape and it FREE. Inkscape. Draw Freely.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

clayboyrat said:


> Sandy,
> Save you money on the software. If your not going to do production. Take a look at inkscape. Am sure you can do all you want with inkscape and it FREE. Inkscape. Draw Freely.


 
+1 for InkScape


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

inkscape does have a bit of learning curve but Borders and Barnes and Noble have books on inkscape. I think there may be an inkscape for dummies book...not sure...but the program is pretty good and comprehensive.


----------



## Cre8tiveCutter (Sep 3, 2008)

The Cricut machine is a good machine put out specifically for scrapbookers, there are two of them actually as of last month there are 3 of them...lol. They are not junk however ( I own two of them ) They are becoming more and more advanced in what they can do, they can cut rubber ( for making rubber stamps) as well as chipboard and a number of other typs of materials. I have owned my little "bugs" for 3-4 years. I have never had any kind of problem with either of my machines, the blades are cheap and last awhile. They are however cartridge based so very limiting and those can be expensive. I currently own 18 of these cartridges ( all bought on sale!) You also have to use a cutting mat. They have come out with a computer based program that works wth the cricut called the DS and it allows you more freedom of creativity. And then there is SCAL. I purchased both machines for a few reasons #1 I make cards and scrapbook, and # 2 I cant seem to pass on these electronic gagets, I have a sickness i think...lol. 

I got into this biz 4 months ago and I have never used my cricut for biz, not saying i cant in a pinch I just dont. I purchased a Roland stika 12 and while I love it and it does everything i want it to do, i need a bigger cutter. The cricut is a great machine for the home hobbyist, school teacher etc but to run a biz I would definetly go with a machine better suited for that particular business. 

Renee


----------



## Grandadgem (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, burst my bubble! I bought a cricut a couple months ago at wally world expecting it would cut transfer vinyl to do one liners on t-shirts. Since then, I have been researching these other options mentioned and realize I jumped to soon......again. I was looking for my receipt and haven't found it yet. Would like to return it as I have yet to use it. It's been sitting unused while I have been reading, watching videos and such. Walmart only issues a gift card without a receipt. It would be to much to hope for that they mite carry graphtec. I was very impressed with thier video. Then, I suppose the plotter cutter would be the way to go. Anyone in the market for a unused cricut with design software? Seems to me the design studio was about $50.00. However, I grew up quite poor and have found that I can get real imaginative and creative with what tidbits I have on hand. Thanks


----------



## ThorsFoundry (Feb 15, 2009)

After posting this, and seeing it end up right after Grandadgem's post - it would appear as if I was laffing at this person. I am editing this post to say that I AM NOT! I fully believe that this dang Cricut machine company (and Wall*Wart) is/are taking people for their hard-earned, and should be made to look like losers. I bought a (yes, cheap) LP24 from USCutter..and am quite pleased with it. Using SBE software (even in trial mode) you can type in fonts that're in your computer's Windows directory, and eventuaally just cut them. No need for cartidges. Now I may be racially biased against the "Cartridge machines" due to the fact that my mother got a sewing machine that does that a long time ago. She'd had a few cartridges but found the cost for buying more was more than she cared for..and since she tired of embroidering roses and butterflies...the thing's been collecting dust!

I'm sorry, TRULY if it sounds like I scoff at anyone who buys a Cry-Cut. I don't intend on making anybody feel bad. Except PROVO CRAP and WALL*WART. Truly.
-Signed by Jeff
(take it to the bank)




kenimes said:


> Yes, and the cartridges run like $100 each, one thing they fail to let you know on the TV ads....


LOLOLOLOLOL.. Thor can't stop laughing...LOLOL....



I see Wal*Wart has the cartridges recently for like 69 bucks..two fonts and some squiggly lines w00t!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone that is interested in a Cricut machine, I saw a video last night on YouTube that mentioned buying a program that allowed you to NOT have to use the Cricut's expensive font add-on cartridges...
See this video to see what I mean.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2flUV2s2Q&feature=related[/media]
Please also understand, I know nothing about Cricut, I don't own one either, so I can't help out any more than that, I just happened to notice, that's all... 

Randy


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

damn, I should of got this than my big cutter to cut papers and all... does alot what mine does but a couple hundred times cheaper Lol.
These things are gonna take over sign biz and they re so cute looking : )


----------



## Grandadgem (Sep 24, 2007)

No offense taken. I am noted in my family for having the inventive curse. Can't tell ya how many times in my life I thought I could use one thing for sumpthin and .....oops....maybe not. I am curious about if the sure cuts a lot will allow me to cut transfer vinyl to make one liners to heat press to ts. I have read that it cuts anything on the screen. Including files transfered from elsewhere? Cricut uses the matt. T-shirt vinyl is adhered to a backing material, right? Ya gotta cut it out and weed it, right. Couldn't a guy cut phrases out of dark fab opaque transfers for t-shirt use? I gotta try this to see for myself. Anyehow I think I am a trailblazer at this. That's what I do. It's a curse, all this trial & error. Can't tell ya how many times close people I have known have told me ( It can't be done), when I already been doin it. On a I mean it note, I very much appreciate all the work you folks do in making these tutorials and such. You move me to overcoming. Show me one peron who dunnit and set em show me how, I can also. If all else fails, read the instructions has become my motto ever since I crashed & burned my oki 5500 lazer printer using duracotton HT transfer paper because I didn't follow the other trailblazers. Thanks.


----------



## ThorsFoundry (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm thanking you for saying, "no offense taken" I was honestly worried.


----------



## backwoods (May 5, 2007)

Hi,
You can get the cart on ebay alot cheaper than in Wal Mart.


----------

